# Now in Shop: Amethyst Birthstone (February)



## Justin (Feb 1, 2019)

The monthly birthstone collectible for February, the beautiful Amethyst, is now available in the Shop for 299 Bells. Oh and a few surprise Chocolate Cakes restocked! 

We have a little something else planned for you later in the month as well. Stay tuned!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2019)

How exciting; looking forward to seeing what it is.


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 1, 2019)

how many cakes were restocked?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2019)

I look forward to the annual valentine's event


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> how many cakes were restocked?



I am curious as well! As soon as I log off for a couple of hours, there is a Chocolate Cake restock... xD

I look forward to seeing what is in store later this month as well!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2019)

Just a heads up to my friends that I can't afford to buy roses this year but I love you all lmao


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I look forward to the annual valentine's event



Not just that. 



Wildtown said:


> how many cakes were restocked?





MasterM64 said:


> I am curious as well! As soon as I log off for a couple of hours, there is a Chocolate Cake restock... xD



Just five.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 2, 2019)

Justin said:


> Not just that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing with us the count of 2/1/19 Chocolate Cakes Justin (definitely could potentially be a useful fact for someone who needs a specific timestamp in the future)!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

Love how you literally made this post at 2.56 am. Thanks man, love your timezones. Grats to those who got chocolate cakes though


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 3, 2019)

NOOOOO i never got a cake
grrr

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw when does the event start?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 4, 2019)

Justin said:


> Just five.



Seriously? Just five? Man, I always miss things. Guess no cake for me this time.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 7, 2019)

Rosered22 said:


> Seriously? Just five? Man, I always miss things. Guess no cake for me this time.



yeah its sad


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 8, 2019)

A single flower is blooming.... perhaps something is happening?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2019)

It would be interesting to see tulip hybrid voting. 
I must admit; I am still quite hopeful for a black rose eventually. I regret voting purple still haha.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 8, 2019)

Is that a tulip I see?  Must be time for hybrids!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 9, 2019)

now there are two tulips :eyes:


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

Nooo, cake! Guess I'll have to save a ton of TBT for a sweets line up one day.


----------

